# be honest -show of hands...



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

..if you made a New Years Resolution to eat better, drink less, or join the gym but have given up / fallen off the wagon?
Im not here to judge, just interested in different peoples attitudes and the reasons for giving up...

Similarly, if you did make a a New Years Resolution, stuck with it and are now reaping the rewards, please let us know!

Rich


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've lost nearly 4 stone, go gym a minimum of twice a week and boxing 3 times a week as well as eating properly so I'd say I'm doing well

didn't want to call it a resolution as such but yeah, I started at the end of last year and it's still going strong


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I am eating better, but that's only because I'm skint, and I don't have the money for greasy food every day. While I haven't lost any weight, I feel healthier because of it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve_6R said:


> I am eating better, but that's only because I'm skint, and I don't have the money for greasy food every day. While I haven't lost any weight, I feel healthier because of it.


Eating healthy seems to cost twice as much as eating **** tbh lol

I've noticed it especially -.-


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Eating properly costs way more than eating fast food


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Eating healthy seems to cost twice as much as eating **** tbh lol
> 
> I've noticed it especially -.-


Depends on what you were eating to start with.

I work opposite a massive Tesco, and every lunch I used to go over and spend £5-£6 on **** food every day. This year I've switched to packed lunches and I've saved loads.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fruit veg and meat mainly 

A lot more than junk food and crisps lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I've lost nearly 4 stone, go gym a minimum of twice a week and boxing 3 times a week as well as eating properly so I'd say I'm doing well
> 
> didn't want to call it a resolution as such but yeah, I started at the end of last year and it's still going strong


4 stone?! That's a great effort and to be commended

I've yet to go to the gym this year and its time to call a day on the monthly membership I think as subbing everybody else who goes has got to stop.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I had great plans to start a regime but to a degree i haven't got going yet, although i do seem to be moving lorries at work more often and as we are very busy, it means i am running about the yard...in steel toe cap cold store boots. Christ it's tiring running in steelies


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

i usually fail every year at my resolution,

changed resolution this year and i've lost 2 1/2 stone and feel like a new man 

And thats no gym, no increase in exercise as i have an active lifestyle but simply changing diet and eating crappy food in moderation.

Hardest part for me is cutting out the coke as i'm a bit of a coke junkie (coca cola) btw


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> 4 stone?! That's a great effort and to be commended
> 
> I've yet to go to the gym this year and its time to call a day on the monthly membership I think as subbing everybody else who goes has got to stop.


:lol: cheers mate, want to lose at least another one then I'm happy-ish



M400BHP said:


> i usually fail every year at my resolution,
> 
> changed resolution this year and i've lost 2 1/2 stone and feel like a new man
> 
> ...


The other sort of coke will make the weight drop off lol

After not having snickers (my favourite chocolate) for 4 months I had one the other day and hated it, stupid diet


----------

